# tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?



## Jaschi (26. Feb. 2010)

Endlich war der Schnee weg und mehr oder weniger freie Sicht auf´s Eis und leider waren dort schon die Toten Fische zu sehen (bis zu letzt auf Winterstarre gehoft) aber als ich die Eisschicht jetzt komplett abgetragen habe war klar das sie tot sind (seitlich unterm Eis, das Auge milchig) und der Teich riecht wie ein Angelteich mit Aas.... aber die Goldfische haben überlebt. das Wasser stink und ist dunkelgrün..
Kann/sollte ich jetzt (Wassertemperatur ca. 4 Grad) einen Teilwasserwechsel machen damit die Überlebenden nicht an irgendwelchen Krankheiten eingehen.... oder Rausnehmen z.b. Eimer, Aquarium... oder einfach alles lassen Sprudelstein rein und die Natur sich selbst machen lasen???  Die Fileranlage wollte ich eigentlich noch nicht an machen....

Was meint IHr.. was ist jetzt das beste für die Überlebenden von Winter 09 

LG Jaschi


----------



## Aquabernd (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hallo Jaschi,
ich bin zwar nicht der Profi aber wenn das Wasser so stinkt sollten die Fische darus. Je nach dem wieviele Fische Du hast solltest Du dir eine große Regentonne holen und in den Kellerstellen. Die Lebenden auf jeden Fall reten. Die  Winterruhe wird zwar dann gestört aber bei dem Wasser werden Dir die Fische das wohl nicht übelnehmen.Das milchige auge ist wohl eine mechaniche Verletzung der Hornhaut. Du solltest mal die Wasserwerte messen. 

glg.bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hallo Jaschi, 

es sei mir erlaubt ein Zitat aus einem anderen Thead in dem es um die Fische in Deinem Teich geht einzuflechten.



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn man dann richtig überlegt wird man eben bei 1000 Liter auf viele Tiere kommen, aber Fische sind sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei.



Die Antwort auf Deine Frage, was richtig ist für die überlebenden des Winters 09 ist, kann nur lauten: Such eine Haltungsmöglichkeit, die dem Wohl der Fische entgegenkommt. Ein 1000 Liter Teich ist für Goldfische meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach in der Regel nicht geeignet. 
Den Beweis für meine Theorie hast Du selber geliefert. Leidtragende Deines Forscherdranges, ob es nicht doch geht, waren mal wieder die Fische. 

Gruß Wuzzel

P.S. als vorrübergehende Sofortmaßnahme großzügige Teilwasserwechsel, dabei möglichst auf gleichbleibende Temperatur achten.


----------



## luko1662 (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

An Aquabemd !
mechanische Verletzung??
Ich denke mal Blind, oder Tot
mfg detlef


----------



## Jonas (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Heey Leute 
ich heiße Jonas und bei mir sind ebenfalls viele Fische im Winter gestorben.
Über einen hlben Meter Schnee lag bei uns und das verkraftet so ein Fisch nicht so leicht.
Schade ist, dass es fast nur die Kois erwicht hat, die schon bis 40 cm groß waren.
Hab gestern beinahe einen Schock bekommen wo ich die ganzen toten Fische gesehen habe
Ich wollt mir aber noch mal so ein paar kleine Kois holen, da es einfach mein Hobby ist. Ich war mit meinem Vater mal in Iserlohn im Suaerland, um Kois zu kaufen. Da gibt es einen Koizüchter und die Preise lohnen sich. Trotzdem ist die fahrt doch sehr lang, vor allen für die Fische.
Jetzt wollt ich wissen ob einer von euch einen Koizüchter kennt, der junge kleine Kois günstig verkauft und in der Nähe des Westerwalds liegt. Anders müsst ich nälich auch meinen Vater noch irgendwie dazu überreden mich nach Iserlohn zu fahren. Bin leider erst 16 und darf selbst noch kein Auto fahren


----------



## herten04 (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hallo Jonas.

Leider komme ich mit Deiner Mengenangabe(Teichvolumen in Liter 16;9;5 )des Teichinhaltes nicht klar.
Um Dir Ratschläge geben zu können bitte ich um eine etwas genauere Literangabe.


----------



## Jonas (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

sorry ist wirklich verwirrend
also ich hab 3 teiche: 16 m³, 9 m³ und 5m³ wobei die beiden kleineren mehr naturbelassenere teiche sind. Nur in dem großen hatte ich Kois


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

@ luko,
ein weißes oder milchiges Auge kann mehrer Ursachen haben.
Bei dem Fall ist es nach meiner meinung sehr warscheinlich das es eine Verletzung ist. Da das teich wasser anscheinend so schlecht ist das der Fisch versucht hat zu flüchten ( was normal ist ). Es gibt Fische die nehmen die bedingungen so hin und es gibt welche die zu flüchten versuchen. Ich denke er hat sich dabei das auge verletzt. Es kann Natührlich auch ein falcher Ph wert sein oder wenn der Fisch auch noch blas ist eine Vergiftung durch schlechtes Wasser. Die erfahrungen habe ich gemacht. Ich hatte mal ein __ Goldfisch der hatte auch ein weißes Auge und das innere ( Pupille )fehlte.Tierarzt hat mir dann meinen Verdacht bestätigt das es Fischtuberkulose ist. Ich mußte den Fisch dann mit Nelkenöl beteuben und töten. Nelkenöl ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ein gutes Mittel um Fische zu beteuben und im Notfall töten. Fischtuberkolose ist nicht heilbar.

P.s gerne lass ich mich auch vom gegenteil Überzeugen.
glg.Bernd


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hallo Bernd, 

wenn Du den Beitrag von Jaschi genau liest...



Jaschi schrieb:


> ...aber als ich die Eisschicht jetzt komplett abgetragen habe war klar das sie tot sind (seitlich unterm Eis, das Auge milchig) und der Teich riecht wie ein Angelteich mit Aas...



stellst Du fest, dass das" milchige Auge" zur Beschreibung der toten Fische gehört. Und dann hat es nix mit Verletzung sondern eher mit Verwesung zu tun.

Bezogen auf einen lebenden Fisch hättest Du sicherlich recht, aber leider geht es hier um tote Fische.

So - ich hoffe, wir haben das jetzt geklärt und alle können sich wieder dem eigentlich Thema zuwenden. Danke.


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Du hast recht das hab ich auch geschrieben:
Vergiftung durch schlechtes Wasser

glg.bernd.


----------



## herten04 (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*



Jonas schrieb:


> sorry ist wirklich verwirrend
> also ich hab 3 teiche: 16 m³, 9 m³ und 5m³ wobei die beiden kleineren mehr naturbelassenere teiche sind. Nur in dem großen hatte ich Kois



Hallo Jonas.

Also der Hauptteich hat dann in etwa 16.000 Liter.

Dann sage  uns noch etwas über Deine Filterung damit sich alle mal einen Überblick verschaffen können.

Ps:Eine Übersicht über Koihändler in Deiner Nähe habe ich Dir per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## Jaschi (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten. 
Das mit den Augen lag wohl wirklich an der Verwesung?! Ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung wie lange Sie da lagen, durch den Schnee konnte man nichts sehen.
Ich denke mal das die Ursache dafür einfach Sauerstoffmangel im Teich war. Ich hatte zwar eine Schwimminsel die als eisfreihalter diente, diese ist aber mit der Zeit unters Eis gedrückt worden und somit am Aufgabengebiet vorbei. Durch die Schneedecke die drauf war ist mir das nie aufgefallen. 
Die Überlebenden jetzt erstmal raus in eine Regentonne, sprudelsteine rein und hoffen das Sie keine Folgeschäden davon tragen. Um den teich werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen kümmern... und dann das Wasser komplett raus.
Wie lange kann ich die denn in der Regentonne lassen?

@ Wuzzel... Gerade die Goldfische sind es die Überlebt haben, darunter auch ein kleiner der sich letztes Jahr am Rücken verletzt hatte und dem ich, wegen der Größe die geringsten Überlebenschancen zugemutet habe. Und mit Blick auf den Beitrag von Jonas ist es gerade in diesem Winter nicht wirklich eine Frage der Größe.

LG Jaschi


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hallo Jaschi,

ich kann Dir nun einen Tipp geben. Du solltest das tun was Wuzzel und die anderen erfahrenen Dir raten. Ich wollte auch die ganze zeit mit dem Kopf durch die Wand.
Aber ich habe eingesehen das es so nicht geht. Und ich bin auch Dankbar dafür das ich eines besseren belehrt wurde.

glg bernd


----------



## Jaschi (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Es geht nicht um "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand". Ich weiss selbst das es nicht ideal ist... nur mal ganz ehrlich ... wieviele haben mit einem 20tsd Liter Teich angefangen.. dieses Jahr sollten Sie ja umziehen in einen Größeren.. der ist schon fertig gebaut.. nur wollte ich Sie nicht vorm Winter in einen nicht eingefahrenen Teich umziehen.. tja... vielleicht etwas zu langsam am neuen Teich gearbeitet.
LG Jaschi


----------



## luko1662 (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

hi jaschi
mein kumpel hatte auch sehr viel pech.
hat die überlebenden ins pool der kinder (aufblasbar)  umgesiedelt . bis jetzt alles paletti. nur so als tipp.
gruß detlef


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: tote Fische nach dem Winter und nun?*

Hi Leute,

bei uns war das dieses Jahr leider auch so - vier "Wasserleichen" habe ich schon geborgen, drei werden noch vermisst! Ich habe ganz naiv und keine Ahnung von Teichen gestern (nachdem ichs bemerkt habe), das Wasser ca. zur Hälfte gewechselt. Unseres war auch schon sehr trüb und muffig! Den (bisher) restlichen vier Fischlis geht's gut, die schwimmen schon wieder "freudestrahlend" im Kreis 

Unser Nachbar hatte keine Probleme, er hat allerdings auch größeren Teich. Wobei sein Angelerkollege das selbe hatte, auch im großen Teich! Der Vergleich: Nachbar hat 3 Sprudelsteine und den Filter laufen lassen, sein Kollege nur die Sprudelsteine... 

Bei uns muss das mit dem letzten Eis passiert sein, denn ich hab eigentlich regelmäßig kontrolliert, ob was passiert ist, bzw. das Loch im Eis vergrößert.

Ach ja, bei uns haben die Größten Goldies den Winter nicht überstanden - aber schon mindestens die restlichen fünf Winter davor.


----------

